# Turning slippery slope



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Starting to turn*

Yep - you read that right. I've been hesitant to turn anything because I've never really liked that "spinny" thing. But a friend recently has convinced me that turning would probably be a good thing for me to learn since small projects can be done quickly and are not physically demanding and I can learn it's simply steps pretty quickly.

I've already got the Jet mini lathe and most basic turning tools. I took my Christmas money today and signed up for some starter turning classes at Woodcraft.

So here's yet another topic for me to blog on. Hope you all will bear with me and hopefully, as I learn and blog some other starters can learn along with me.

Until next time - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Starting to turn*
> 
> Yep - you read that right. I've been hesitant to turn anything because I've never really liked that "spinny" thing. But a friend recently has convinced me that turning would probably be a good thing for me to learn since small projects can be done quickly and are not physically demanding and I can learn it's simply steps pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
I wasn't into turning myself, until my local wood store held an event where you could turn a pen for troops stationed over seas. Being prior service, I couldn't pass it up. My daughter and I went and turned two pens apiece. Since then I have taken a pen turning class and have even sold a few to friends and co-workers. It is kind of addicting! Now I have to save my pennies to buy the tools. Good luck.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Starting to turn*
> 
> Yep - you read that right. I've been hesitant to turn anything because I've never really liked that "spinny" thing. But a friend recently has convinced me that turning would probably be a good thing for me to learn since small projects can be done quickly and are not physically demanding and I can learn it's simply steps pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Betsy, you won't be sorry. I bought my lathe less than two months ago and got myself addicted to making pens pretty quickly. And, when I run out of pen kits, I've taken to grabbing scraps out of the shop to practice with and find that practicing is just as much fun.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Starting to turn*
> 
> Yep - you read that right. I've been hesitant to turn anything because I've never really liked that "spinny" thing. But a friend recently has convinced me that turning would probably be a good thing for me to learn since small projects can be done quickly and are not physically demanding and I can learn it's simply steps pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to learning. I've convinced myself it's my next great adventure.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Starting to turn*
> 
> Yep - you read that right. I've been hesitant to turn anything because I've never really liked that "spinny" thing. But a friend recently has convinced me that turning would probably be a good thing for me to learn since small projects can be done quickly and are not physically demanding and I can learn it's simply steps pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


There's no hope for you Betsy. You're now on the crack-cocaine of woodworking! I know because I'm an addict myself…lol.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Starting to turn*
> 
> Yep - you read that right. I've been hesitant to turn anything because I've never really liked that "spinny" thing. But a friend recently has convinced me that turning would probably be a good thing for me to learn since small projects can be done quickly and are not physically demanding and I can learn it's simply steps pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


I look forward to learning through your experiences!!! 
I want to see how long it takes for you to become addicted.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*

Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.

I'm very nervous about using the lathe - that's why I want to take classes and such. I've done pens but nothing more (honestly didn't do those all that well).

Watching these videos have really led me to believe that I can do a lot of small projects and not be physically taxing.

I am a little bit concerned about the vibration. I'm assuming that with sharp tools and a solid bench set up that vibration would not be that great. I would, however, like your opinions on this issue.

I'm thinking that roughing out would be the most vibrating. But I'm seeing that there are ways to get around that as well - such as rounding the corners on a bandsaw - etc.

Anyway - I'd like your opinions on the vibration issue and how to consider lessening that issue. Hopefully I can get some ideas and direction on getting off to a good start.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*
> 
> Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I think you have it pretty much correct about the vibrations. Going from square to round can produce a lot of vibration- if you rush it. Taking it slow and easy, with sharp tools will reduce the vibration. Using the band saw to knock off the corners is also a great idea.

I find that turning bowls can also produce a lot of vibration. Especially if I am cutting from a blank that was taken from a tree rather than built up from dried stock. It is difficult to get those blanks smooth and true because of the more crude method which is used to extract them. Also, turning the inside of a bowl can be a little more challenging.

However, I am a self taught turner- books and videos have been my only reference so I am sure that there are tricks that I have never even thought of.

Looking forward to seeing and reading about your progress. Good Luck!

Lew


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*
> 
> Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Betsy I by no means am a professional turner and as lew said I am self taught. I am sure your instructor will tell you this, but be careful of catches, some times they can really send a sock though your body. I know this becouse as I said I'm self taught. Not trying to scare you at all, turning is wonderful, just want to give you a heads up. All my catches happen either becouse of dull tools or me not letting the tool do the work and forcing the issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*
> 
> Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thoughts. I appreciate the input.

I think I'm glad that I'm starting with a sharpening class!


----------



## FrankoManini (Oct 10, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*
> 
> Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I have few tips for you. As an avid turner, albeit amature, I have learned a few lessons the hard way. here are som pointers to the "easy path".

1) Add as much weight to your lathe as you can.l My lathe weighs about 650 lbs, and I still added another 300 pounds of lead ingots and sand to it. Many lathes have shelves under the ways, or spots where you can add a bit of mass. Try inside one or both of the legs. Mass helps reduce vibration and absorb some of the shock.

2) Don't rush, turn slowly at first. The speed of your laythe doesn't make that much difference on the quality of a cut (with a couple of exceptions) so the only thing you'll accomplish by cranking up the speed is that you'll be done turning faster. The downside is that you'll need to react faster if you get a catch, and that generally, vibration increases with speed.

3) Find the RIGHT speed for your work. Large blanks deserve respect and patience. The larger the diameter, the slower your speed should be. Often you can find a speed that causes a minor vibration to resolve itself. Try increasing the speed of your lathe until the vibration goes away. If you're not comfortable with that, reduce it until the vibration resolves.

4) Sharp tool reduce catches, cut better, provide better feedback to the user, and are safer to use. I am glad to see your course work starts with sharpening.

5) To avoid dangerous situations, simply remember this evertime you pick up a tool: The tool contacts the rest before anything else. Then the bevel engages the work next. Then raise the handle of the tool to engage the cutting edge of the tool. Stop raising the tool when you start getting chips.

6) Minimize the distance you tool overhangs the rest. Adjust your toolrest often so you get the feel of the difference it makes.

7) ALWAYS, and especially when you're learning, follow these safety tips:
-wear appropriate FULL FACE protection
-keep your workspace clean
-don't wear loose clothing (ties, scarves, or dangly jewelery) and tie back long hair
-don't turn in contorted or uncomfortable positions while you're learning (there are times when, to accomplish certain tasks, you'll want to lean over the lathe, or push the tool to it's limit - save that for when you're really comfy with the basics).
-keep your feet under your shoulders and move your body to make cuts in a smooth, and balanced way

Just a note about safey, I've been turning since I was about 10 years old, and I'm apporaching 40 now. Last year, I was leaned over the lathe hollowing a deep vessel with a specialized tool that was advertised as "catch-free". I was taking light cuts, sharpening regularly, and making slow progress. The vase was made of beech, a very hard and dense wood. The tool caught and launched the end of the handle into my lower jaw. thankfully I didn't have my tongue hanging out my face in concentraction, but it was enough for me to see stars and hit the emergency stop button. It must have been loud since my wife ran down to the shop to see what had happened. I was sitting on the floor dazed as a drunken pirate. Accidents happen even when you're doing the right things. My error was that I was trying to spped up the process by increasing the size of the cut I was taking. I should have been more patient.

In my opinion, the lathe is one of the safest tools in the shop, but I'm intersted in extreme turning, so I've been bitten more by it than any other tool. Still, I treat my lathe, and all my pointy, sharp, spinning, reciprocating, and orbiting tools with respect. Understand how and why they work, and youre more than half the way there.

Anyway, I hope this helps…


----------



## jlfenter (Jan 3, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*
> 
> Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


The advice from Frankomanini is excellent (and goes well for all aspects of woodworking). I would recommend that you start off with green or at least not-thoroughly dried wood as it allows you to build confidence in your addressing of the wood.

Like the others' advice, tool to the rest, then bevel to the wood…. Once you get started it is addictive, tons of fun and always interesting.

I bought the Jet 1236 and took the beginner's class at Woodcraft before I started. The instructor really drilled in the need for good quality, sharp tools.

Have fun!!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*
> 
> Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Wow Frank - thanks for the detailed reply. Those are some great tips.

Jack - I've been warned about the addictive nature of turning. I'm looking forward to being caught up into something that is so innocent in its addiction!


----------



## BobD (Jan 20, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*
> 
> Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


very new to this site, but I like what I see so far.
New to turning also. 
Turned about a dozen pens and a couple of bowls. Turned out well for being self taught.
My number one need is to learn the tool sharpening game. I'm sure there is good advice here. Can someone point me in the right direction?
Sharp tools are key so I'm looking for a good sharpening system. Advise welcome.

Bob
San Diego


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Looking more fun as I go - opinions requested*
> 
> Have not turned anything yet-have my first class in a couple of weeks. But I've been spending a lot (really a lot) of time on the net watching free videos and looking at projects. I'm really getting excited about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Oneway Wolverine sharping jig video........

This is a very informative video on sharpening lathe tools. The wolverine is with out a doubt the most popular jig on the market, but there is others, and a fellow with a bit of work could make his own to do the job.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Sharp tools*

Well I just got back from my sharpening class. I now have very sharp tools and at least a beginning knowledge of how to keep them that way. I have also come to the opinion that I like the wet sharpening system more than the dry system (grinder). I don't like the sparks. The wet system takes longer, but I'm in no hurry on anything so that's not an issue. The issue is price of those wet systems. I'm going to have to do some considering on that. Not sure I'm ready to stimulate the economy that much!

Stay tuned!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Betsy said:


> *Sharp tools*
> 
> Well I just got back from my sharpening class. I now have very sharp tools and at least a beginning knowledge of how to keep them that way. I have also come to the opinion that I like the wet sharpening system more than the dry system (grinder). I don't like the sparks. The wet system takes longer, but I'm in no hurry on anything so that's not an issue. The issue is price of those wet systems. I'm going to have to do some considering on that. Not sure I'm ready to stimulate the economy that much!
> 
> Stay tuned!


Well having sharp tools are important. Me though I go for sharpening speed and also sharp. I don't like sparks either when working with tools.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Sharp tools*
> 
> Well I just got back from my sharpening class. I now have very sharp tools and at least a beginning knowledge of how to keep them that way. I have also come to the opinion that I like the wet sharpening system more than the dry system (grinder). I don't like the sparks. The wet system takes longer, but I'm in no hurry on anything so that's not an issue. The issue is price of those wet systems. I'm going to have to do some considering on that. Not sure I'm ready to stimulate the economy that much!
> 
> Stay tuned!


I agree with both of you about the sparks. Whenever I have done this I have destroyed the temper in my chisels. Needless to say I do not use a grinder to sharpen my tools. While it may work I do not have the hand/eye coordination to keep from bluing the steel. But getting sharp tools to work with is an epiphany of sorts. Our woodworking lives are made so much easier when our chisels, plane irons and gouges are sharp.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Sharp tools*
> 
> Well I just got back from my sharpening class. I now have very sharp tools and at least a beginning knowledge of how to keep them that way. I have also come to the opinion that I like the wet sharpening system more than the dry system (grinder). I don't like the sparks. The wet system takes longer, but I'm in no hurry on anything so that's not an issue. The issue is price of those wet systems. I'm going to have to do some considering on that. Not sure I'm ready to stimulate the economy that much!
> 
> Stay tuned!


i think the grind is a wonderful tool for what it is has to do and that is sharpin steel. i burned up a couple of chisels before i got it right and for turning tools its speed is its advantage, sometimes i only have limited time to turn so i need all that time to turn and not sharpin. just my 2 cents. thanks.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Betsy said:


> *Sharp tools*
> 
> Well I just got back from my sharpening class. I now have very sharp tools and at least a beginning knowledge of how to keep them that way. I have also come to the opinion that I like the wet sharpening system more than the dry system (grinder). I don't like the sparks. The wet system takes longer, but I'm in no hurry on anything so that's not an issue. The issue is price of those wet systems. I'm going to have to do some considering on that. Not sure I'm ready to stimulate the economy that much!
> 
> Stay tuned!


Me too, just gotta keep the water handy and keep dunkin to keep your steel from going black. By the way, my dad always said man is like steel, when he loses his temper he's no good.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Sharp tools*
> 
> Well I just got back from my sharpening class. I now have very sharp tools and at least a beginning knowledge of how to keep them that way. I have also come to the opinion that I like the wet sharpening system more than the dry system (grinder). I don't like the sparks. The wet system takes longer, but I'm in no hurry on anything so that's not an issue. The issue is price of those wet systems. I'm going to have to do some considering on that. Not sure I'm ready to stimulate the economy that much!
> 
> Stay tuned!


Mike - that's a good saying.

I think if I had to remove a lot of material a regular grinding wheel would probably be the way to go. But since my tools are still in good shape (i.e. I've not mangled them trying to sharpen without knowing a little bit of what I'm doing) I think the wet grind would be ok for me.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ShopCat (Aug 7, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Sharp tools*
> 
> Well I just got back from my sharpening class. I now have very sharp tools and at least a beginning knowledge of how to keep them that way. I have also come to the opinion that I like the wet sharpening system more than the dry system (grinder). I don't like the sparks. The wet system takes longer, but I'm in no hurry on anything so that's not an issue. The issue is price of those wet systems. I'm going to have to do some considering on that. Not sure I'm ready to stimulate the economy that much!
> 
> Stay tuned!


I both hand sharpen and have a Tormek 7. I struggled with the price on the Tormek and there are still times when I see it listed somewhere that the price takes my breath away, but my usage just continues to go up all the time. That said, I still find myself using waterstones and a piece of sandpaper on a glass plate a lot. Had I to do it over, I can think of a lot of other tools I might have bought before it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*My first turning class projects*

Well I can certainly see why turning is so addictive. I had my first techniques class today. We did a little spindle work and some hollowing. I got to use a lot of different tools to get a feel of them. Skews, gouges, scraper, multi-purpose tools, parting tools, etc. Had a terrific time. Learned a lot. Mostly that I have no idea what I'm doing - but I know I'm going to get better.

We used soft woods today, ash and popular. They turn very easily so they make good woods to learn on. We did not do any finish type work but that should not be hard to pick up. l'm glad I started this journey.

So here are my projects - a spurtle, a scoop and a scraper. (A spurtle is a Scottish eating gadget that they used to stir their porriage.)



My scoop needs a little sanding on the edges - but it came out pretty good.





My spurtle is not taper quite right - but it does feel good in my hand.



The scraper is really supposed to be a spatula - but can't see how it could be a good spatula - but I can see using it to scrape the bottom of bowls or a frying pan. Mine needs a little shaping work on the business end.



Thanks for looking.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *My first turning class projects*
> 
> Well I can certainly see why turning is so addictive. I had my first techniques class today. We did a little spindle work and some hollowing. I got to use a lot of different tools to get a feel of them. Skews, gouges, scraper, multi-purpose tools, parting tools, etc. Had a terrific time. Learned a lot. Mostly that I have no idea what I'm doing - but I know I'm going to get better.
> 
> ...


Great first attempt you will only get better but if this is how you started you're obviously a natural at turning well done.Alistair


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *My first turning class projects*
> 
> Well I can certainly see why turning is so addictive. I had my first techniques class today. We did a little spindle work and some hollowing. I got to use a lot of different tools to get a feel of them. Skews, gouges, scraper, multi-purpose tools, parting tools, etc. Had a terrific time. Learned a lot. Mostly that I have no idea what I'm doing - but I know I'm going to get better.
> 
> ...


OK, I'm officially jealous!

Terrific Start!!

Are you going to share the technique on how to make that scoop?

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *My first turning class projects*
> 
> Well I can certainly see why turning is so addictive. I had my first techniques class today. We did a little spindle work and some hollowing. I got to use a lot of different tools to get a feel of them. Skews, gouges, scraper, multi-purpose tools, parting tools, etc. Had a terrific time. Learned a lot. Mostly that I have no idea what I'm doing - but I know I'm going to get better.
> 
> ...


Lew - I wish I would have taken pictures. But yes, I plan to make a second one so I can make sure I actually learned how to do it.

Basically though - If you can make a goblet you can make a scoop. I was pretty amazed that had I made the stem smaller and the "foot" larger - I could have had a nice little old fashioned egg holder. I probably will wait a few days before I do any more turning. I really stretched my neck's tolerance today so I'm going to give it a bit of a rest before I start back. That's one draw back of taking a class - you don't take breaks like you would at home. You don't want to miss anything!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *My first turning class projects*
> 
> Well I can certainly see why turning is so addictive. I had my first techniques class today. We did a little spindle work and some hollowing. I got to use a lot of different tools to get a feel of them. Skews, gouges, scraper, multi-purpose tools, parting tools, etc. Had a terrific time. Learned a lot. Mostly that I have no idea what I'm doing - but I know I'm going to get better.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Betsy. These "turned" out really well.

Have fun and keep on turnin'.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *My first turning class projects*
> 
> Well I can certainly see why turning is so addictive. I had my first techniques class today. We did a little spindle work and some hollowing. I got to use a lot of different tools to get a feel of them. Skews, gouges, scraper, multi-purpose tools, parting tools, etc. Had a terrific time. Learned a lot. Mostly that I have no idea what I'm doing - but I know I'm going to get better.
> 
> ...


They look great. Keep working at it and try not to get to addicted.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *My first turning class projects*
> 
> Well I can certainly see why turning is so addictive. I had my first techniques class today. We did a little spindle work and some hollowing. I got to use a lot of different tools to get a feel of them. Skews, gouges, scraper, multi-purpose tools, parting tools, etc. Had a terrific time. Learned a lot. Mostly that I have no idea what I'm doing - but I know I'm going to get better.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Scott - you better keep your day job - comedy doesn't suit you!!!!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Green wood versus air dried wood - questions, always questions*

OK - to the basics. I've managed to learn quite a few of the basic cuts and which tool to do what with. Now I'd like to make something on my own - oh the concept of independence. Now the snag. What to make and what wood to use.

I thought I'd try to make one of the scoops we made in class last week to see if I could duplicate it.

As to the wood.

When is wood no longer considered green enough to turn as green wood? For instance I have some walnut root that has been sitting in my drive for about 9 months - some as large as 6" round. In theory if wood dries an inch a year - then this should still be "green wood." I also have some wood that was cut down about 2-3 years ago that is about 10 -12" diameter.

I know that dried wood, especially kiln dried, is both harder to turn and harder on your tools. But if someone can enlighten me on the "green zone" I'd appreciate the input.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*I actuallly made a round thing!*

Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!





It's kind of rough. Still not very good at smoothing off. This is one of several I've made trying to get the hang of the tools.

Of course, after you do a dowel - you've got to make some shapes. So I've tried to make some coves. Not as easy as it looks.







You can see that I've not made much progress at getting the coves to "blend" with the whole piece. But it will just take patience and practice.

This particular piece is oak - so I know it's a bit harder to turn than ash or poplar. It's said that you should use soft woods to learn and practice on. But I had a bunch of small pieces with nothing else to do with. I've dug out some ash I've had lying around for a while and will probably chuck some of that up to see what I can do with it.

When I started this little adventure, I was a little bit worried about the vibration and that it may be more than I could deal with. But so far, my worries are unfounded.

I can certainly see where turning is addictive.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


Looking Great, Betsy!!

Candle sticks and pepper grinders are sure to follow!

Lew


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


Keep it up Betsey, turning is a series of small steps as you learn each step you are on your way to mastering the lathe.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


My late father was an awesome woodturner, sadly it,s not genetic and I completly missed out! I tried to make a pair of candle sticks once, I had patterns and everything couldn,t blame the tools or the lathe ,it was all my dads stuff and I stood there for hours knee deep in woodchips before dad took pity on me and finished it all off all by eye, totally freehand . Being a young smart ass I checked it with the calipers and they matched!
Ever since then I,ve stuck to cabinets and left the turning to the pro,s and now sadly my dad,s not here to pass the knowledge on, guess I was too young and stupid to care at the time ,but one day I might just try again, I guess it,s small steps and perserverance and not biting off more than you chew. Keep at it Betsy, wishing you the best of luck


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


Betsy I've had a lathe for many years, in fact I'm on my 3rd lathe - and I'm not much further along than you are. I guess when it comes to the lathe the old saying "use it or lose it" rings true. Keep trying, each new piece will be better than the last.


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


I had to smile when I saw your title, that's exactly how I felt after my first turning. You are well on your way, i can't say my first piece came out that nice. How are you set up for sharpening? Old oak will wreck your nice edges in a heartbeat. It was hard for me to tell when I first started that my tools were getting dull. I'd find myself with a death grip trying to force the tool to do something I'd just done with it an hour ago until I realized it was difficult because the edge was gone. I didn't really get turning until I started turning pens. Pens are great learning tools, you can start with rose wood blanks - easy to turn - and the spacers give you something to shoot for. Good luck and have fun. 
Later, 
Doug in Az.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


Great job Betsy. You're getting the hang of it. Turning takes a lot of patience and trial and error. I was scared of lathes for too many years. After I finally decided to try it, I fell in love with turning. I have turned now for about 4 years and I am still learning. So keep it up. *Practice makes perfect*


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


Betsy, this is an inspirational post. You should be proud of your efforts. As a lathe deprived woodworker I enjoy seeing posts like this and every time I do a lathe moves up on my tool wish list. I would tell you to "keep on turning" but I am afraid that the turning bug has already bitten you. 

Enjoy


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


Hey look, a Bonker! everyone who turns has at least one of those!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *I actuallly made a round thing!*
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey - I made a dowel!
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the encouragement guys. I really look forward to seeing the responses to this type of blogs. It's nice to know there are so many people who are here ready to help and encourage!

Doug - you're right that oak sure is hard on the edges.

I've got a jet wet sharp system. Seems to work OK so far. I think I have more to learn with the sharpening as well. It will all come together eventually.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Took a shallow plunge and actually made something!*

I decided that I'd take a few smaller baby steps before I tried to make a scoop on my own. So I've been working a little more on learning how the tools work and feel, etc. So, yes I made another round thing-- but this one is soooo much better than the last. This one is silky smooth - like glass in fact. I discovered scrapers!



I can't figure out how to turn the flash off on my camera so my pictures are not the best.

But drum roll please--ta da! - My first real project!



I've done a few pens before. But the big difference is I have the right tools now. My pens never turned out all that great. They were OK, but not very good. If I can get my pens as smooth and silky as this key chain - I'll be on my way.

I have to admit - this turning stuff is a lot more fun when you have good tools and some good advice and instruction.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Took a shallow plunge and actually made something!*
> 
> I decided that I'd take a few smaller baby steps before I tried to make a scoop on my own. So I've been working a little more on learning how the tools work and feel, etc. So, yes I made another round thing-- but this one is soooo much better than the last. This one is silky smooth - like glass in fact. I discovered scrapers!
> 
> ...


That is all it takes is to take baby steps. Next thing ya know you are hooked


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Took a shallow plunge and actually made something!*
> 
> I decided that I'd take a few smaller baby steps before I tried to make a scoop on my own. So I've been working a little more on learning how the tools work and feel, etc. So, yes I made another round thing-- but this one is soooo much better than the last. This one is silky smooth - like glass in fact. I discovered scrapers!
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Really Neat! This turning thing really is addictive, isn't it!

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Took a shallow plunge and actually made something!*
> 
> I decided that I'd take a few smaller baby steps before I tried to make a scoop on my own. So I've been working a little more on learning how the tools work and feel, etc. So, yes I made another round thing-- but this one is soooo much better than the last. This one is silky smooth - like glass in fact. I discovered scrapers!
> 
> ...


It's more than addictive. I'm sitting here knowing I should be hitting the rack and instead am thinking of projects that I want to try on the lathe. I can see some nice potential in my future.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Mechanical question about the lathe*

Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?

It seems like I have to really crank down onto the tail stock lever to get it to not move the minute I try to do the final crank. I'm not sure if I need to adjust something on the lathe or if I need to be more forceful securing the lever.

So that's today's question. Now I need to show you what I've done!

I've done some pens before, but this one has to be the best so far. Something about having the right tools - makes a difference.

I am getting anxious to move onto doing bowls. But plan to stick with some of these smaller things for a bit longer so I can get a better grasp of the tools. (And learn to get rid of some of those tool marks you can see on the key chain!)

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Mechanical question about the lathe*
> 
> Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?
> 
> ...


well the way that the tailstock is held down is by a washer and a bolt on the bottom. i have a jet and i actually stripped that bolt and had to put another one on but if you move the bolt up a little bit on the bolt you can get more clamping capacity. it worked well on my jet and i can plunge into even hard woods and i have virtually no slippage


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Mechanical question about the lathe*
> 
> Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?
> 
> ...


Hi Betsy:
I've got the Rikon and it does the same thing to me. I've got to clamp it pretty tight so it won't move when I turn the crank to snug it up. It's not that I really clamp it that tight, it's just tighter than one would think it needs to be. Anyhow, the pen and key chains look very nice. What kind of wood are you using there?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Mechanical question about the lathe*
> 
> Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?
> 
> ...


My Delta lathe does the same thing. I have to put a good amount of pressure on the tail stock locking lever to prevent the tail stock from sliding back when turning the tail center into the work piece.

As Denis pointed out, there may be some adjustment- on your lathe- to reduce the travel of the locking mechanism.

Lew


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Mechanical question about the lathe*
> 
> Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?
> 
> ...


I am glad you asked this question. I was wondering the same thing about my Steel City lath but like with everyone else if I put a little added force on the lever it locks it place fine,


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Mechanical question about the lathe*
> 
> Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Denis - I'll have to look at the bolt to see what it looks like. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has this issue.

I wonder if pushing the lever taught with my hand and then giving it a tap with a mallet would do the trick?

Carl - the wood for the pen is purpleheart. Not sure about the key chains - it was just a piece of scrap from some other project.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Mechanical question about the lathe*
> 
> Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?
> 
> ...


It sounds to me, and maybe I'm misunderstanding the problem, that either (or both) the bed of the lathe and the bottom of the tail stock are not flat (I'd guess tailstock). So that you don't have all of the surface area in contact, maybe only a ridge around the outside edge. You aren't getting a good metal-to-metal surface contact. A ridge would be easy to feel by running your fingernail across to see if it catches as you exit the edge of the metal plane. And easy to take off with a light filing.

Just guessing.


----------



## StevenAntonucci (Aug 14, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Mechanical question about the lathe*
> 
> Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?
> 
> ...


If I read this correctly, it sound like your tailstock isn't locking properly. To test it, take a piece of wood to the lathe and put it between centers. Tighten the tailstock as normal. If you advance the tailstock point, you should get to a point where it is fully seated in the blank. Continue advancing the tailstock point. If you cannot, the tailstock is secured.

If you can, it is likely because the tailstock is creeping backwards on the ways. (draw a pencil line and observe). If this is the case, you can tighten the nut underneath slightly to see if it helps. If it does not, then check under the tailstock to see if there are any shavings or sawdust that prevent metal on metal contact. Lastly, check the castings on the underside of the ways as RWYOUNG mentioned above for rough spots and lightly file them away.

Good luck. I am betting that #1 or #2 are your issue…

Steve


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Mechanical question about the lathe*
> 
> Got a question about the "play" (for lack of a better description) that exists after you snug down the tail stock. Once it's snugged down and then you dial in the final little bit with the top crank - how much play should you have?
> 
> ...


It turns out I had a ridge that once filed down solved the problem. These are the types of things I don't think to look for. So I'm glad I have all my "big brothers" here to help.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Working on pens*

I've mastered the simple straight line pens. Now I'm working on the European style pen. Must say I'm disappointed in my attempts. Part of my issue is I'm quiet sure I need to get better lighting and probably stronger glasses. Seems I have some trouble seeing the details. Of course, I can feel the tubes with my fingers - and I've come close - but when I take the pens off the lathe I end up with some divit or high spot. Lots of practice ahead of me. But I am enjoying the process. I did manage to get two that were perfectly smooth and felt like glass. They just did not match the hardware as well as they should have.

I'm going to knock out some key chains for the church services auction this year. Still plan on doing a cutting board as well.

Signed up for a bowl turning class in April. I'm excited about that.

As for the issue I had with my tail stock not seating down tight. The suggestion to check sides and contact with the stock was right on. There was a couple of small burrs on the side that I filed down. Seems to work well now. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on pens*
> 
> I've mastered the simple straight line pens. Now I'm working on the European style pen. Must say I'm disappointed in my attempts. Part of my issue is I'm quiet sure I need to get better lighting and probably stronger glasses. Seems I have some trouble seeing the details. Of course, I can feel the tubes with my fingers - and I've come close - but when I take the pens off the lathe I end up with some divit or high spot. Lots of practice ahead of me. But I am enjoying the process. I did manage to get two that were perfectly smooth and felt like glass. They just did not match the hardware as well as they should have.
> 
> ...


Pen turning is addicting and a lot of fun. I'm no pro, but I have learned a few things from the school of trial and error. Practice using a skew chisel for your final cuts for smooth results and less sanding. I also have gotten away from using the bushings as a guide to final size. While they are supposed to match the pen's hardware, I find it more accurate to use calipers. I use my digital caliper to measure the pen parts (nib, center rings, etc) and then turn to a reasonably close measurement and then sand to the final size. I usually get within a couple of thousandths and a nice transition from wood to pen part. What finish are you using? I have to say, now that I have gone to a CA glue finish for my pens, I rarely use friction polish any more.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on pens*
> 
> I've mastered the simple straight line pens. Now I'm working on the European style pen. Must say I'm disappointed in my attempts. Part of my issue is I'm quiet sure I need to get better lighting and probably stronger glasses. Seems I have some trouble seeing the details. Of course, I can feel the tubes with my fingers - and I've come close - but when I take the pens off the lathe I end up with some divit or high spot. Lots of practice ahead of me. But I am enjoying the process. I did manage to get two that were perfectly smooth and felt like glass. They just did not match the hardware as well as they should have.
> 
> ...


CA and BLO make a GREAT finish.

I also like the finish from Craft Supplies.

Lee


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on pens*
> 
> I've mastered the simple straight line pens. Now I'm working on the European style pen. Must say I'm disappointed in my attempts. Part of my issue is I'm quiet sure I need to get better lighting and probably stronger glasses. Seems I have some trouble seeing the details. Of course, I can feel the tubes with my fingers - and I've come close - but when I take the pens off the lathe I end up with some divit or high spot. Lots of practice ahead of me. But I am enjoying the process. I did manage to get two that were perfectly smooth and felt like glass. They just did not match the hardware as well as they should have.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

I've never heard of CA glue finish or CA and BLO as a finish. I'm assuming you mix the two. But how much, etc.? Sounds interesting.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on pens*
> 
> I've mastered the simple straight line pens. Now I'm working on the European style pen. Must say I'm disappointed in my attempts. Part of my issue is I'm quiet sure I need to get better lighting and probably stronger glasses. Seems I have some trouble seeing the details. Of course, I can feel the tubes with my fingers - and I've come close - but when I take the pens off the lathe I end up with some divit or high spot. Lots of practice ahead of me. But I am enjoying the process. I did manage to get two that were perfectly smooth and felt like glass. They just did not match the hardware as well as they should have.
> 
> ...


Also, with the bushing thing…often sanding and use of your gouges/skew will make the bushing smaller. You can reek havoc on the bushing with just one or two pens.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on pens*
> 
> I've mastered the simple straight line pens. Now I'm working on the European style pen. Must say I'm disappointed in my attempts. Part of my issue is I'm quiet sure I need to get better lighting and probably stronger glasses. Seems I have some trouble seeing the details. Of course, I can feel the tubes with my fingers - and I've come close - but when I take the pens off the lathe I end up with some divit or high spot. Lots of practice ahead of me. But I am enjoying the process. I did manage to get two that were perfectly smooth and felt like glass. They just did not match the hardware as well as they should have.
> 
> ...


Check this video out on CA/BLO finish. Practice on some scrap. I usually apply a coat of BLO, then use medium viscosity CA in multiple coats, sanding out any ripples in between coats. I then use micro mesh to 12000 and finish off with a coat of Renaissance wax and a buffing wheel. Google "CA glue finish" or go here for more info.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on pens*
> 
> I've mastered the simple straight line pens. Now I'm working on the European style pen. Must say I'm disappointed in my attempts. Part of my issue is I'm quiet sure I need to get better lighting and probably stronger glasses. Seems I have some trouble seeing the details. Of course, I can feel the tubes with my fingers - and I've come close - but when I take the pens off the lathe I end up with some divit or high spot. Lots of practice ahead of me. But I am enjoying the process. I did manage to get two that were perfectly smooth and felt like glass. They just did not match the hardware as well as they should have.
> 
> ...


Oops…I meant to reference this video but the other one is interesting on the use of CA glue as well.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on pens*
> 
> I've mastered the simple straight line pens. Now I'm working on the European style pen. Must say I'm disappointed in my attempts. Part of my issue is I'm quiet sure I need to get better lighting and probably stronger glasses. Seems I have some trouble seeing the details. Of course, I can feel the tubes with my fingers - and I've come close - but when I take the pens off the lathe I end up with some divit or high spot. Lots of practice ahead of me. But I am enjoying the process. I did manage to get two that were perfectly smooth and felt like glass. They just did not match the hardware as well as they should have.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I'll check out those sites.

Tom - is there a way to keep from killing the bushings - or is it just practice, practice, practice?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*CA glue finish - what a deal!*

Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video - 



. It makes good watching.

I gave the finish a try tonight-- I like it a lot! Here are some pictures of some key rings I've made. The first picture is a friction finish only. The second picture are the CA glue finish. There is a big difference in look and feel. I think they all look ok - but the CA glue finish feels good on top of looking good.





The next picture is a little fuzzy (really a lot fuzzy). But I wanted to point out the black line in the middle.



I have no idea what that line is. It is part of the wood itself. It feels like rock.

Here are some of the pens I've been playing with. I've still got a looooongg way to go.



Miss Kitty came by to check them all out.



I'm getting a better feel for my tools. I decided to practice more with key rings because they are small, less expensive than pen kits and still make nice little gifts.

I really like the scraper tool - it makes the wood feel silky soft. One other good advantage of the scraper is it can take a finish off very easily if you don't like what you get the first time around. I needed this little advantage on one of the key rings because the CA glue left a ridge that was not good. So I just scraped off the finish and started over.

Thanks for looking-- and for all the help!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Betsy these are really nice pieces. Your turning ability has come quite a distance in a short period of time.

I am afraid that you are too far down the slippery slope to even think about "turning" back. You certainly are an inspiration.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott.

I just realized that some of you who have followed my blogging that you might recognize the box that I put the pens on. The box is the one I made for my cat Callie who was on the verge of passing. I'm glad to report that she's made it to her 22nd birthday and seems to be doing quite well!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Wow, Ya know I have always had a fear that if I tried this, there definitely would be no turning back. I now believe this is true in what you have done. These look great. Someday I do want to try this. And tell Callie happy past 22nd birthday. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Congrats on the cat. Vets always ask me what I feed my dogs because big dogs aren't supposed to go much past 12 years, in their opinion.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Great Looking Stuff, Betsy!!!!! You really have the "bug"!

Glad to hear that Callie is still with you. 22 years, WOW!

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Callie says thanks all!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


There I was working on a piece of wood when I noticed a shiny piece of metal and I wondered…

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


yup. Addicted!

well done!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Very well done Betsy. All those look great and the CA glue finish is a really hard finish too. Will last a long time.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


these look great…


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Thanks all - I really am addicted. This stuff is way to much fun. Can't wait to graduate to bowls and platters!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


And lets give Miss Kitty a little attention to.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Looks like you're stuck on that CA finish! Pun intended….

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


Very funny scopemonkey!

Rtb. Believe me Miss Kitty gets lots of attention. She DEMANDS it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *CA glue finish - what a deal!*
> 
> Thanks to my friends here on LJ- and scopemonkey in particular-- I learned how to do the CA glue finish. Scopemonkey gave me a link to a video to watch. This is the video -
> 
> ...


You're lucky she lets you turn wood in her house


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*knobs and light pulls*

OK - so now my lack of knowledge of turning comes out-- yeah right - like it wasn't out there already!

I'm thinking that since I can turn a key chain and do OK, not great, but OK on some pens, I'm wondering about turning knobs for my cabinet project and making some light chain pulls to replace the ugly, plastic, lifeless things currently hanging from my light fixtures.

First the light pulls. It seems to me it would be easier to turn the pull then drill it. But that means trying to drill an odd shaped object and get the hole for the string/chain straight all the way through. But if you drill first, don't you run the chance of turning right through it?

The light pulls I have now have ferrules on the ends. Do you really need those?

Now onto knobs. I have no earthly idea what is the best way to turn knobs and get the screw hole done correctly. Any advise is appreciated (even if it is, go buy them!).


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *knobs and light pulls*
> 
> OK - so now my lack of knowledge of turning comes out-- yeah right - like it wasn't out there already!
> 
> ...


I would drill a small hole, maybe 1/8 inch thru the wood and use that to center up on the lathe. don't thighten the tail stock too tight it may split the wood.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *knobs and light pulls*
> 
> OK - so now my lack of knowledge of turning comes out-- yeah right - like it wasn't out there already!
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I have found that with smaller parts or odd shaped parts, it is easier to drill first.

The other option is to get a drill chuck replacement for the center in the tail stock. Turn the piece, replace the tail stock center with the chuck and drill bit then run the lathe and advance the chuck/bit into the piece. This will drill a centered hole in the turned piece.

Lew


----------



## Big_Bob (Mar 30, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *knobs and light pulls*
> 
> OK - so now my lack of knowledge of turning comes out-- yeah right - like it wasn't out there already!
> 
> ...


Betsy
As for knobs use a small screw chuck. They are not expensive. Or you can make one by just taking a face plate and mounting a screw centered in a block wood. First mount the wood on the faceplate and then use a drill chuck to drill a center hole then run a screw through the wood pointing to the tailstock. Then if you pre drill your knob then you can screw it onto your screw chuck. I would turn the wood down first so you are not trying to hold a log with a small screw.

When you make knobs do not get to upset if they are all perfect copies of each other. Remember when they are installed they will be a foot or so apart and no one is going to measure each one to see if they are perfect.

I guarantee you the knobs you make will add a great deal on interest to your project and they are much better and cheaper than anything you can buy.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *knobs and light pulls*
> 
> OK - so now my lack of knowledge of turning comes out-- yeah right - like it wasn't out there already!
> 
> ...


Betsy you are amazing - always expanding your horizons. You should buy yourself a drill chuck for your lathe. You can find one at Woodcraft, or almost any woodworking supplier. You will need to know the Morse Taper on your lathe (#1, #2, etc). Once you have this handy little tool - drilling centered holes in your project will be a breeze.

I've never turned a knob, but I have made a few pulls for my fans, it's not that difficult. Good luck, I'll be watching for your pictures.


----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *knobs and light pulls*
> 
> OK - so now my lack of knowledge of turning comes out-- yeah right - like it wasn't out there already!
> 
> ...


I drill on the lathe after I've turned a pull. 
I've got a pen vise and thought no problem. I was wrong.
After watching Raffan do it effortlessly with a bit and pliers I figured I could 
do it with a chuck in the tailstock. Works great.
I got the chuck at HF for under $15.
On the fan pulls I've made for fans with 2 pulls - light and fan
I usually make them contrasting so they aren't supposed to be clones


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *knobs and light pulls*
> 
> OK - so now my lack of knowledge of turning comes out-- yeah right - like it wasn't out there already!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I'm going to try the drill chuck. As it happens I have one. In fact, I've had it quite a while - have no idea when I got it, or what for, but it was in the box of miscellaneous tools I have. Probably one of those "I just got to have that" purchases.

I'm going to be experimenting with this this weekend.

For light pulls - do you need to use a ferrul?

Thanks again.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Pen turning questions*

The church services auction is this weekend so I thought I'd turn a pen to donate in addition to my cutting board.

This is my effort - raises a few questions for you all.

First, Miss Kitty says Hello.



OK - here's the pen.



This pen is the European style from Woodcraft.

When you have a pen with a design like this - do you line up the design with the pen closed or open? I'm sure it's probably a personal choice - but what are your thoughts?

When using a CA glue finish - how do you avoid getting a small ridge in the finish? I've tried using a very tiny bit of CA glue and a little bit more (3 drops) glue. I managed to get it good and smooth - but it took a lot of effort. What's the trick?

Last but not least-- is there a 12 step program for turning?

Thanks all.

Oh - Miss Kitty says she's out of here!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Pen turning questions*
> 
> The church services auction is this weekend so I thought I'd turn a pen to donate in addition to my cutting board.
> 
> ...


The first step is admitting you are a pen turner.

My personal preference is to line up the grain when the pen is closed. If the pen is open, it is being used and you can not see the grain any way.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Betsy said:


> *Pen turning questions*
> 
> The church services auction is this weekend so I thought I'd turn a pen to donate in addition to my cutting board.
> 
> ...


I agree with Trifern, I line up the grain when the pen is closed.
as to your CA finish question, I learned the technique from watching Russ Fairfield's video. Are you doing a CA/BLO finish, or straight CA?

nice looking pen by the way. Is that one of the new segmented kits that woodcraft is offering now?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Pen turning questions*
> 
> The church services auction is this weekend so I thought I'd turn a pen to donate in addition to my cutting board.
> 
> ...


Trifern - that's a good point. I think I'll go with that thought.

Darryl - yes that's one of Woodcrafts segmented kits. I bought two. This one I had no trouble drilling and it came out well. The second one did not go so well - the bit wandered a little.

I am using the CA/BLO finish. I watched the video also, just can't figure out why I'm getting ridges. I don't keep the cloth in one position - I keep it moving across the pen.

Thanks guys.


----------

